# Drill for vintage Craftsman 335.25926 drill press



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello,
Just bought this drill press with a removable drill. I'm trying to figure out which drill would be best for it. I bought this one, Model #: 1191VSRK, can't post URL yet.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have a trigger lock and I would definitely need that option. It does have what looks like a button on the side, but it doesn't pop out like others to lock it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## grnmtnby (Jan 12, 2012)

to bclarknc
i bought the same press and have a 1980's black and decker electric drill that fits and works perfectly. i replace the plastic nuts with a brass inserted type from true value 
grnmtnby


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Drill Press - 5 Speed

Bench Top Drill Press - 12 Speed

9" Drill Press Locking Clamp

Then you can use your DELTA 17-924 Mortising kit 

==



bclarknc said:


> Hello,
> Just bought this drill press with a removable drill. I'm trying to figure out which drill would be best for it. I bought this one, Model #: 1191VSRK, can't post URL yet.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have a trigger lock and I would definitely need that option. It does have what looks like a button on the side, but it doesn't pop out like others to lock it.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

*HF drill press*



bobj3 said:


> Drill Press - 5 Speed
> 
> Bench Top Drill Press - 12 Speed
> 
> ...


I have been eyeing some of those on sale at HF, I actually had a coupon through their Inside Track Club that had the small bench mount for 49.99, not sure if it's expired, but may need to look into that.


----------



## Questor (Jan 16, 2013)

*335.25926 Fits Stanley H19-A drill pic*

The Sears Craftsman 335.25926 drill press fits a Stanley H19-A drill.

Enclosed is a pic of a working (although rusted) H19-A drill with the press. 

I wonder which model Black & Decker drills will work with this?

Regards, Steve


----------



## Finley West (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw this used & home & business purposes.


----------



## Petrie1834 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have one I just brought down from the attic unfortunantly i probably know less about it than you do BUT, do you know if it drills at angles?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Petrie1834 said:


> I have one I just brought down from the attic unfortunantly i probably know less about it than you do BUT, do you know if it drills at angles?



The one I have does not drill at an angle, just up and down like a drill press.

PS welcome to the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Me Too but it holds my boat in place very well and because it's Alum.it will not rust.

==



jw2170 said:


> The one I have does not drill at an angle, just up and down like a drill press.
> 
> PS welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Me Too but it holds my boat in place very well and because it's Alum.it will not rust.
> 
> ==



haha.

Mine just sits in the back of the shed.. I bought it before I knew what a drill press was.....LOL


----------



## Petrie1834 (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks for the help and the welcome!


----------



## Questor (Jan 16, 2013)

*Vertical Drill Press Only*



Petrie1834 said:


> I have one I just brought down from the attic unfortunantly i probably know less about it than you do BUT, do you know if it drills at angles?


This drill press cannot be used for drilling at measured angles. In fact, users need to be careful that their drill is correctly mounted in a true vertical position because that position could shift if a non-standard drill is used. 

The other problem is that the bent retaining rod that surrounds the top of the drill will often not fit correctly (original made for another drill?) or will shift in placement whenever heavy downward pressure is applied. As a result I went to the local hardware store and bought a similar metal rod, bent it like an open rectangle to match the contour of the drill, and threaded the open ends at 1/4" x 20tpi. 

The results are the drill is is a lot more stable than when I first started, but IMHO needs to be improved. For better stability, I need to grind/round out the drill stand's alloy mount to match the contour of the front face of the drill. :big_boss:


----------



## losst80Grma (Jan 7, 2014)

Would like to know the make and model of a modern drill which would fit the Sears drill press 335-25926. I inherited the press from my Dad but do not know the drill he used in it.


----------

